# looking for a mower deck to fit on a 1050



## dmmartin27 (Sep 27, 2004)

does anyone know where i might be able to buy a mower deck that will fit on a 1050 does not matter size the one i have that i am restoring is all rusted out please let me know thanks.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

These decks are all over eBay. Any tube frame deck will fit. Just try to find one with all the mounting brackets and u-joints.


----------



## dmmartin27 (Sep 27, 2004)

i did but i could not find one i found a deck and talked tothe guy but it does not fit the 1050


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's one but ask if he has the mounting brackets before bidding
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=82248&item=4334520166&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's another. This is the same as the red one above but it's missing the belt cover and the mounting brackets in the picture. Again ask the seller if he has the reat of the parts.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=82248&item=4334038561&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

To avoid some of this, you might want to contact Rick (blackjackjake) at [email protected] He parts out many tube frames and would most likely be able to set you up with a good deck complete with all the mounting brackets and u-joints. Good luck and let us know how the search goes!


----------

